# Yale Philosophy course



## B.J. (Jul 16, 2008)

Class sessions &mdash; Open Yale Courses


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice Avatar B.J....


----------



## matt01 (Jul 16, 2008)

> Suicide, Part I: The rationality of suicide"



Extra credit if you don't make it to part II.


----------



## skellam (Jul 16, 2008)

> 14. What matters (cont.); The nature of death, Part I
> 15. The nature of death (cont.); Believing you will die
> 16. Dying alone; The badness of death, Part I
> 17. The badness of death, Part II: The deprivation account
> ...



I got depressed just reading the course titles, I think I'd have a hard time making it through the lectures.


----------



## cih1355 (Jul 17, 2008)

I wonder if Yale offers any courses called, "Life".


----------



## christianyouth (Jul 18, 2008)

This is really great. Does anyone know of any other Open Courses for other colleges?


----------



## CharlieJ (Jul 18, 2008)

christianyouth said:


> This is really great. Does anyone know of any other Open Courses for other colleges?



google "MIT open courseware"

they have a lot up, but the fulness of the content varies from course to course. There is some good stuff in the philosophy section.


----------



## Quickened (Jul 18, 2008)

skellam said:


> > 14. What matters (cont.); The nature of death, Part I
> > 15. The nature of death (cont.); Believing you will die
> > 16. Dying alone; The badness of death, Part I
> > 17. The badness of death, Part II: The deprivation account
> ...



Yeah i know!


----------

